# Si Racha (in Chon Buri) for work -- what town to live in?



## rainydaytoday

DH and I have a chance to go to Thailand for his work (along with our 2 year old and 5 month old). His work will be in Si Racha, but it sounds like a majority of the expat population nearby is in Bangkok. We've been advised so far that Bangkok would be a better place for us to live than anywhere around Si Racha (from someone living in Bangkok currently). I don't want to be completely isolated...and I want to be able to get around if necessary and have expats/others nearby that I can socialize with and other kids for my kids to play with. School isn't an issue for us as this would be a 2 year stint... But I don't want to live more than 1 hour from my husband's work--commuting takes its toll and it's just not worth the stress. 

Is there someplace in between that is a good alternative? Any advice? Not sure where to look... and can't seem to find solid info on expat communities outside of Bangkok (especially expats with kids)...

Anyone have advice or point me in the right direction? 

Thanks!


----------



## rainydaytoday

*living in Jomtien?*

Is there an expat community in Jomtien? Many expats with kids? Any info (good or bad) on Jomtien? This looks like a decent/nice area to rent... or is it not so great to live there?


----------



## ktamp

There is a nice expat community in pattaya. Alot of families on the east side, myself included. Only 30 minutes or so to sri racha. We have been here two years. My husband and I and our 7 year old. There are many expat families in the pattaya area. Bangkok will be over an hour commute to sri racha.


----------



## Bobr

Not to be contrary, but Pattaya or Jomtien are no place to raise children. I enjoy visiting Pattaya, but it's dirty ugly sleazy town that's fun in a nasty way. Si Racha is a college town and is close to Chonburi. Probably too far to drive to Bangkok. 

I would look in the town of Chonburi. You'll find affordable housing there and plenty of stores like Tesco Lotus, Marko, Carrefour and Big C that carry things expats want to buy. Si Racha itself is a nice town, you may want to consider living there.

The traffic around Pattaya/Jomtien is terrible while it's not very far, it would likely take you nearly 90 minutes each way to drive to Si Racha during the morning and afternoon commute hours.

PS: Chonburi is both a town and a province. The town of Chonburi is in Chonburi Province as are Si Racha and Pattaya/Jomtien.


----------



## canamom

Bobr said:


> Not to be contrary, but Pattaya or Jomtien are no place to raise children. I enjoy visiting Pattaya, but it's dirty ugly sleazy town that's fun in a nasty way. Si Racha is a college town and is close to Chonburi. Probably too far to drive to Bangkok.
> 
> I would look in the town of Chonburi. You'll find affordable housing there and plenty of stores like Tesco Lotus, Marko, Carrefour and Big C that carry things expats want to buy. Si Racha itself is a nice town, you may want to consider living there.
> 
> The traffic around Pattaya/Jomtien is terrible while it's not very far, it would likely take you nearly 90 minutes each way to drive to Si Racha during the morning and afternoon commute hours.
> 
> PS: Chonburi is both a town and a province. The town of Chonburi is in Chonburi Province as are Si Racha and Pattaya/Jomtien.


Hi there,
We are also in the works of a possible move. Most likely in Chon buri,.
We are new at this. I have questions. So here they go.....
What kinda price are we looking at to buy beds, a couch and t.v there. Nothing fancy, just to do us while we are there? I have not a clue.
Would their computer key boards be in Thai alphabet? and the phones?

Is there any thing you would suggest on us buying up here to take there?
I guess what I am asking is, is there stuff you just can't get there?
Do you watch TV in Thai or is there Satelite available everywhere?
Sorry we live in Canada and we do not have High speed internet everywhere or cable...so this is why I ask.
Thank you for any suggestions you would have


----------



## Mweiga

canamom said:


> Hi there,
> We are also in the works of a possible move. Most likely in Chon buri,.
> We are new at this. I have questions. So here they go.....
> What kinda price are we looking at to buy beds, a couch and t.v there. Nothing fancy, just to do us while we are there? I have not a clue.
> Would their computer key boards be in Thai alphabet? and the phones?
> 
> Is there any thing you would suggest on us buying up here to take there?
> I guess what I am asking is, is there stuff you just can't get there?
> Do you watch TV in Thai or is there Satelite available everywhere?
> Sorry we live in Canada and we do not have High speed internet everywhere or cable...so this is why I ask.
> Thank you for any suggestions you would have


I've not found anything that isn't available in Thailand once you've discovered where to buy it. For consumerism generally , you'll probably be surprised at just how "western" Thailand has become - like most of Asia they've embraced it in spades. Normal household items will be cheaper than Canada.

Satellite telly no problem - UBC gets you all the international channels.

For the original Sri Racha / Chonburi where to live query , I'd agree with the post advising sticking to Chonburi itself due to horrendous traffic jams during morning and evening rush hours especially and often throughout the day. With light traffic you can make Sri Racha in half an hour from Pattaya and in an hour from where I live at Bangsaray which is 20 kms the other side of Pattaya / Jomtien , but you can never count on light traffic. Forget living in Bangkok for work in Chonburi / Sri Racha as journey times will be frequently well past the hour and the driving usually quite stressful.


----------



## canamom

Mweiga said:


> I've not found anything that isn't available in Thailand once you've discovered where to buy it. For consumerism generally , you'll probably be surprised at just how "western" Thailand has become - like most of Asia they've embraced it in spades. Normal household items will be cheaper than Canada.
> 
> Satellite telly no problem - UBC gets you all the international channels.
> 
> For the original Sri Racha / Chonburi where to live query , I'd agree with the post advising sticking to Chonburi itself due to horrendous traffic jams during morning and evening rush hours especially and often throughout the day. With light traffic you can make Sri Racha in half an hour from Pattaya and in an hour from where I live at Bangsaray which is 20 kms the other side of Pattaya / Jomtien , but you can never count on light traffic. Forget living in Bangkok for work in Chonburi / Sri Racha as journey times will be frequently well past the hour and the driving usually quite stressful.


Thank you for the information. Anything and everything is helpful. I guess not knowing is what causes the stress/excitement.
Apparently, the company has many expats in the edge of Bangkok somewhere in condos, I can't imagine why anyone likes to have driving times like that.
Although if they are from Toronto Canada our 401 highway is traffic jammed and slow at best all the time. Perhaps they are used to it. I come from a town of 35,000 and live on the edge of that open to the wide open country.
Did you suffer any kind of culture shock, I am expecting that it must be whirl wind of emotions and uncertainty.
Take for instance you buy a cake mix, do they have english directions also on the back. Maybe I buy a tube of what I think is toothpaste and it is something else!!!
Yes I know I will have grocery store anxiety, I am the person who feeds everyone and gets the groceries here. 
Since I am homeschooling our 9 year old I have fears of isolation for him and social interaction.....do expats seem to extend a hand to the newbiesn that you have witnessed?
We are most likely going if he gets the job regardless, just trying to get a feel of what to expect,,,socially


----------



## Song_Si

^
re your grocery store anxiety - likely there's a Tesco-Lotus there - here's a link to their current catalogues

while the catalogues are only published in Thai - the pictures will give you an indication of what's available, and prices

We don't shop there apart from maybe a monthly visit for my cereals (Australian!), but when we moved here made some bigger purchases - tv, dvd player, refrigerator as their prices at that time were better than any we could find in an appliance store; also they offer free delivery - even 10km from city limits to where we live.


----------



## canamom

Song_Si said:


> ^
> re your grocery store anxiety - likely there's a Tesco-Lotus there - here's a link to their current catalogues
> 
> while the catalogues are only published in Thai - the pictures will give you an indication of what's available, and prices
> 
> We don't shop there apart from maybe a monthly visit for my cereals (Australian!), but when we moved here made some bigger purchases - tv, dvd player, refrigerator as their prices at that time were better than any we could find in an appliance store; also they offer free delivery - even 10km from city limits to where we live.


Thank you Song,
I looked into the flyers on google., grocery store anxiety is releaved.
I know an Ikea is coming to bangkok in Novemeber., but if this company wants us right away,
Shoud we take our furniture and beds. You wouldn't have a name that I could google to check out prices for furniature there would you?
Grocery looks like it will be a third cheaper than Canada, thats cool.


----------



## wildfk

rainydaytoday said:


> DH and I have a chance to go to Thailand for his work (along with our 2 year old and 5 month old). His work will be in Si Racha, but it sounds like a majority of the expat population nearby is in Bangkok. We've been advised so far that Bangkok would be a better place for us to live than anywhere around Si Racha (from someone living in Bangkok currently). I don't want to be completely isolated...and I want to be able to get around if necessary and have expats/others nearby that I can socialize with and other kids for my kids to play with. School isn't an issue for us as this would be a 2 year stint... But I don't want to live more than 1 hour from my husband's work--commuting takes its toll and it's just not worth the stress.
> 
> Is there someplace in between that is a good alternative? Any advice? Not sure where to look... and can't seem to find solid info on expat communities outside of Bangkok (especially expats with kids)...
> 
> Anyone have advice or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!


you've been given very ill-informed advice........
live in Sri Racha - nothing wrong with the place and a lot healthier than Bkk.


----------



## BigSkip

*To Canada & Other Epats to Move to Si Racha:*



rainydaytoday said:


> DH and I have a chance to go to Thailand for his work (along with our 2 year old and 5 month old). His work will be in Si Racha, but it sounds like a majority of the expat population nearby is in Bangkok. We've been advised so far that Bangkok would be a better place for us to live than anywhere around Si Racha (from someone living in Bangkok currently). I don't want to be completely isolated...and I want to be able to get around if necessary and have expats/others nearby that I can socialize with and other kids for my kids to play with. School isn't an issue for us as this would be a 2 year stint... But I don't want to live more than 1 hour from my husband's work--commuting takes its toll and it's just not worth the stress.
> 
> Is there someplace in between that is a good alternative? Any advice? Not sure where to look... and can't seem to find solid info on expat communities outside of Bangkok (especially expats with kids)...
> 
> Anyone have advice or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!




Lets put things in prospective! You may email me direct for any questions and I will help. First I own 2 houses, one in Jomtien & the other in Chonburi, Jomtien is NOT seedy unless you go to the wrong areas of town just like any other town with the most expats. Chonburi is much more larger of a city but hardly any expats. Si Racha has plenty of places to stay and more expats than Chonburi but a little more pricey. Very true about the traffic from jomtien & getting worse. Depending on the shopping, you may have to travel into Pattaya for certain items that are not local to thailand (foodland, villa mart are execellent falong supermarkets)). Teso-Lotus(low end supermarket & furniture) Index(higher end furniture) if u need more info reply to me sorry have to run, i am late


----------



## wildfk

Sri Racha has a Robinson Dept store including a very good (by Thai standards) TOPs supermarket. They carry a reasonable range of foreign (UK, Oz, US, Japanese and European foods) - quite expensive but look out for discounted items.


----------



## ktamp

canamom said:


> Hi there,
> We are also in the works of a possible move. Most likely in Chon buri,.
> We are new at this. I have questions. So here they go.....
> What kinda price are we looking at to buy beds, a couch and t.v there. Nothing fancy, just to do us while we are there? I have not a clue.
> Would their computer key boards be in Thai alphabet? and the phones?
> 
> Is there any thing you would suggest on us buying up here to take there?
> I guess what I am asking is, is there stuff you just can't get there?
> Do you watch TV in Thai or is there Satelite available everywhere?
> Sorry we live in Canada and we do not have High speed internet everywhere or cable...so this is why I ask.
> Thank you for any suggestions you would have


The vast majority of homes that you rent are furnished. You may not need to purchase much at all. We only purchased a couple of book shelves and a mattress while we lived there for 3 years. (Just came back to the US a few weeks ago) We purchased a laptop and it has a dual keyboard. You can switch from thai to english. Coming from north america, stock up on favorite non perishable food items not available in thailand. You will be able to find alot of western foods but not the variety you have in canada. For me, I always brought back bbq sauce and various seasonings I couldn't get in thailand. If your company is moving you, stock up on laundry detergent. Wish I had done this. When we moved, I could no longer find Tide, cheer, or gain which used to readily available at international supermarkets or tru value. I never found a thai laundry detergent that worked as good as what we use here in the US. I also stocked up on toothpaste as we prefer crest and it is not available in thailand. Mainly colgate which we didnt care for. 

And to answer your other question, you will find that the expat community is pretty welcoming. Everybody has been in the same boat and they are generally willing to lend a hand and/or advice. It may be a bit harder for you to make connections if you homeschool as the vast majority of us send our kids to an international school and schools are great for making connections with other moms. But start with the other expats from your company and see who they know and if they can put you in touch with other families. Or you can try the local english speaking churches. I know of 3 in pattaya but I am not sure about sri racha. Look for a local ladies club. I started with the pattaya international ladies club when we moved there. I only joined the first year, it was great for meeting people. Once I found my niche, I didn't rejoin the next year. My first friends were made at the ladies club.


----------



## wildfk

ktamp said:


> The vast majority of homes that you rent are furnished. You may not need to purchase much at all. We only purchased a couple of book shelves and a mattress while we lived there for 3 years. (Just came back to the US a few weeks ago) We purchased a laptop and it has a dual keyboard. You can switch from thai to english. Coming from north america, stock up on favorite non perishable food items not available in thailand. You will be able to find alot of western foods but not the variety you have in canada. For me, I always brought back bbq sauce and various seasonings I couldn't get in thailand. If your company is moving you, stock up on laundry detergent. Wish I had done this. When we moved, I could no longer find Tide, cheer, or gain which used to readily available at international supermarkets or tru value. I never found a thai laundry detergent that worked as good as what we use here in the US. I also stocked up on toothpaste as we prefer crest and it is not available in thailand. Mainly colgate which we didnt care for.
> 
> And to answer your other question, you will find that the expat community is pretty welcoming. Everybody has been in the same boat and they are generally willing to lend a hand and/or advice. It may be a bit harder for you to make connections if you homeschool as the vast majority of us send our kids to an international school and schools are great for making connections with other moms. But start with the other expats from your company and see who they know and if they can put you in touch with other families. Or you can try the local english speaking churches. I know of 3 in pattaya but I am not sure about sri racha. Look for a local ladies club. I started with the pattaya international ladies club when we moved there. I only joined the first year, it was great for meeting people. Once I found my niche, I didn't rejoin the next year. My first friends were made at the ladies club.


Most Thai detergents are quite satisfactory - they are mostly designed for use with either hand wash or cold water so just make sure you get the right kind.


----------



## fassirelli

Hi!

I'm italian and I will move to Pattaya in the next months with my family for my housband job and I'm looking for some informations I already spent many hours on the web to find some italian or western women living in Pattaya but I found very few old contacts.
I have a lot of doubts about where the best place to live in Pattaya area and which is the best school for my sons. Any mothers there??
I have 2 sons, 8 months and 4 years old. We're thinking about international schools. My husband will work in Ammata city- Pluank daeng area. We wanted live near the see but I understood that in the area no too far from my husband company the see isn't so good so it isn't a value. So OK not on the see but at least in a nice area.
So the possibility I know could be:

- live in Sri Racha and choose ISE school but we will be very far from a nice see place where to go in the weekend
- live in south area I don't know where and choose The regent or S.Andrews school. Maybe Jomtien is OK to live? But I saw my husband has to drive 1+1 hours to go and come back...Not nice place to live in the middle between these schools and Ammata City??

Any suggestions?? We lived in the past in Suzhou/China and there was more easy because all was in the same area... 

Thanks in advance for all kind of informations you will give me
Federica


----------



## indianfood

*Indian food*

INDIAN RESTAURANT: Bangsaen, Chonburi.... Hi Guys..... please check the FACEBOOK and look for : naan stop curry, bangsaen chonburi


:welcome:Online Menu: english Map for the better direction. Don't miss the chance if passing by or craving for indian food......

Thank you guys and see you


----------

